

Talented IT specialists from Russia for remote work - dudeedud
http://upremote.com/

======
dudeedud
Hello. My name is Artem. I am the founder and the director general of the
Upremote requirement service to find employees from Russia for remote work.

Because of the situation in Russia, the fall of the ruble and tougher control
over the internet many of our colleagues seek for employment abroad. But
moving to another country is not easy and not everyone is ready for this. That
is why we have come up with the idea to set up a small on-line recruitment
agency, which will bring together potential candidates and employers from
other countries. Differences in currency exchange rate can be mutually
profitable for both.

On our first day of work we got over 200 CVs, which only proves that
specialists from our country are eager to try remote employment.

How it works

We did our best to simplify the service. All the employer needs to do is to
fill in a small form, providing the e-mail to receive CVs, stating who they
are looking for and selecting subscription period.

For the subscription duration employers with receive CVs of the best
specialists to the e-mail provided.

Our mission

We want truly talented specialists from Russia to live and earn as well as
their colleagues from other countries.

Thank you.

~~~
gii2
Let me guess - despite "the situation in Russia", you still believe Putin did
"the right thing", right?

~~~
dudeedud
I think this is not the place to discuss politics. I just want to help my
colleagues to find a good job.

